# J en palabras no españolas (pronunciación)



## Cracker Jack

En la fonética española, no existe la ''J'' de *J*ennifer o *J*ohnny Walker.  Pero los españoles la pronuncian como la ''j'' inglesa y francesa respectivamente.  Los españoles dicen Jota Be, referente a la bebida en las fiestas.  Así para ellos la mujer de Marc Anthony no es JLo sino Jennifer López?

Mis preguntas:

1. ¿Cómo se llama la letra ''J'' de disc *j*ockey o dé*j*à vu?

2. Con el influjo de nombres y palabras que llevan la fonética ''j no jota'' ¿creéis que se debería añadirla en la fonética española?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## nagusi

¡Hola Cracker!,
Yo creo que lo resuelves fonéticamente si lo sustituyes  por la Y.
Prueba a leer yenifer o Yoni,deyá o disc yockey.
Sería un follón considerable añadir a nuestra fonética  la propia de cada una de las que usamos de otros idiomas....vamos,eso pienso yo.
Un saludo


----------



## Fernando

1. Llamarse, se sigue llamando "jota". Se pronuncia en la práctica más menos como la "Y" española: "diyoki" (o "dis-yokkei", para los más salerosos) y "deyá vi". J&B se pronuncia "jota be" y Jennifer como "Yénifer".

2. No. El 95% de las palabras que hay en el diccionario con la j se pronuncia con el fonema /x/ (puedo estar equivocado en la descripción API). 

Si consideras "añadirla", mencionar las excepciones estupendo, pero si se populariza y se enseña así a los extranyeros, imagínatelos leyendo el Quiyote o comiendo yamón, regalando yacintos. Yamás de los yamases. No yodamos el lenguaye para acoyer la yerga de unos yilís, que sin yuicio se meten en un yardín, del que es difícil salir.


----------



## Cracker Jack

Muchas gracias nagusi y Fernando.  Estaba pensando también en la ''y'' que parece ''j'' pero no estaba seguro.  Fernando me ha hecho gracia el último párrafo tuyo, incluso a gente cercana, le ha hecho gracia también.  Al leerlo, se ha partido de risa.


----------



## Domtom

-
Me temo que, en general, cuando un español no catalán está hablando en español y en su discurso ha de incluir una palabra extranjera como jockey (ing.), John (ing.) , déjà (fr.), Jean (fr.) , pronuncia de la misma manera la *j *en los cuatro casos, es decir, como la *y* que pronuncian algunos argentinos y ello no es justo, porque:

La j inglesa en principio de palabra (y me parece que en general siempre, pero no estoy seguro) es el equivalente a la *ch* española pero en versión sonora (la *ch* del castellano es sorda). El signo fonético API correspondiente, es una *d* seguida de una *z *pero con un rabillo hacia abajo, una combinación de *z *y *j *, pero que aquí representaré* z* por lo limitado de mi teclado . jockey es /'dzoki/ , mientras que déjà es /de'za/ .

La j francesa sí es como aquella *y*.

Puedo comprenderlo para los españoles no catalanes, pero en cambio en catalán sí que tenemos el sonido *ch sonora*: platja (playa), metge (médico), fetge (hígado). Así que no nos costaría nada a los catalanes pronunciar la j inglesa debidamente, tanto en un discurso en catalán como en cualquier otro idioma que contenga palabras inglesas con *j *.


----------



## Mariarayen

Me reí mucho con la j fernandezca
La verdad no entendí bien el punto. ¿Se trata de que debido a las palabras extranjeras agreguemos una j que se supone no tenemos? Para mí las palabras en otro idioma, son eso, palabras en otro idioma, las pronunciaremos muy bien si tenemos conocimiento del idioma en cuestión y si no es así, seguramente no tendremos una pronunciación excelente, pero esto me parece que es absolutamente lógico ¿o no?
Imagínense a lo pobres los franceses si los obligamos a inventar un r como la nuestra


----------



## abbaaccddc

Fernando said:


> Si consideras "añadirla", mencionar las excepciones estupendo, pero si se populariza y se enseña así a los extranyeros, imagínatelos leyendo el Quiyote o comiendo yamón, regalando yacintos. Yamás de los yamases. No yodamos el lenguaye para acoyer la yerga de unos yilís, que sin yuicio se meten en un yardín, del que es difícil salir.



Cracker Zhack se refiere más bien a que agregáramos un nuevo sonido, para decir disc zhockey, dizhey, Zhénifer López, dezhaví, Zhoni Wókar, Doctor Zhivago, Aleksandr Solzhenitsyn. 

O como dijo Domtom, serían dos sonidos. Por una parte  Cracker Dzhack, disc dzhockey, didzhey, Dzhénifer López, Dzhoni Wókar, y por otra Doctor Zhivago, Aleksandr Solzhenitsyn y dezhaví.


----------



## morrocotudo

!Hola!
La dificultad viene de la pronunciaciôn de las j y g francesas.Hay que aprender a pronunciar claramente la j en: "je parle, le journal ,la gestion,le giratoire " .Después vendrà màs clara la j inglesa que es: d+ j francesa,pues en Francia John,jazz se pronuncian  "dje" 
Aprendî muy facilmente la jota que se asemeja a la ch alémana (machen que se dice ma"jota"en).Un saludo!


----------



## ryba

Domtom said:


> -
> Me temo que, en general, cuando un español no catalán está hablando en español y en su discurso ha de incluir una palabra extranjera como jockey (ing.), John (ing.) , déjà (fr.), Jean (fr.) , pronuncia de la misma manera la *j *en los cuatro casos, es decir, como la *y* que pronuncian algunos argentinos y ello no es justo, porque:
> 
> La j inglesa en principio de palabra (y me parece que en general siempre, pero no estoy seguro) es el equivalente a la *ch* española pero en versión sonora (la *ch* del castellano es sorda). El signo fonético API correspondiente, es una *d* seguida de una *z *pero con un rabillo hacia abajo, una combinación de *z *y *j *, pero que aquí representaré* z* por lo limitado de mi teclado . jockey es /'dzoki/ , mientras que déjà es /de'za/ .
> 
> La j francesa sí es como aquella *y*.
> 
> Puedo comprenderlo para los españoles no catalanes, pero en cambio en catalán sí que tenemos el sonido *ch sonora*: platja (playa), metge (médico), fetge (hígado). Así que no nos costaría nada a los catalanes pronunciar la j inglesa debidamente, tanto en un discurso en catalán como en cualquier otro idioma que contenga palabras inglesas con *j *.



Lo que pasa es que la j /dʒ/ inglesa no es igual a la "ch sonora" del catalán, aunque, eso sí, le es semejante. Tengo un profesor nativo de català, así que sé de qué hablo. Hacedle caso a *Morrocotudo*, es bueno aprender a pronunciar bien la j /ʒ/ francesa y, una vez uno haya aprendido eso, pronunciarla añadiéndole el sonido /d/ de manera que quede un solo sonido.

Las comparaciones en el campo de la fonética son muy difíciles, son detalles, son detallitos. El sonido de la ll/y argentina, él de la j portuguesa, él de la j francesa y él de la ż polaca, aunque se parecen mucho, no tienen el mismo lugar de articulación.

PD: Alguien va a decir que estoy buscándole cinco pies al gato, jaja

Saludos


----------



## yserien

Nadie está obligado a pronunciar las palabras extranjeras  en español tal como se pronuncian  en origen.La mayor parte de la gente pronuncia-yo también-la jota como jota española.


----------



## ryba

yserien said:


> Nadie está obligado a pronunciar las palabras extranjeras  en español tal como se pronuncian  en origen.La mayor parte de la gente pronuncia-yo también-la jota como jota española.


Sí sí, tienes toda la razón. Yo tampoco pronuncio todas las palabras extranjeras tal cual se pronuncian en sus lenguas de origen hablando polaco, sonaría pretencioso, como si quisiese hacer gala de mis conocimientos lingüísticos, jeje.


----------



## merquiades

Hola.. He leído los comentarios previos pero todavía me quedan dudas.  Sé cómo se pronuncia la J en inglés y en francés.... Lo que quiero saber si es correcto pronunciar siempre la J castellana con estas palabras de origen extranjero o si hay que intentar pronunciar una J inglesa aunque (me) suena poco natural.... Os doy unos ejemplos concretos....Acabo de ver una nueva película española en la que la protagonista se llama Judit y lo pronuncian siempre como si fuera Judith en inglés (cabe decir que esta protagonista es española y no extranjera)... ¿Es normal? Luego se me ocurre que hay otras palabras con J que a veces, a menudo ... he oído con J inglesa.... judo, soja, maharajá, Gerona... Yo pronunciaría todos estos ejemplos con una J castellana. ¿vosotros también? ¿Se puede? Si no, ¿sabéis si existe una lista oficial de palabras que tienen jotas no españolas? En cambio, pronunciamos Sajara y escribimos Sahara... ¡Qué lío! ¡Muchas gracias a todos vosotros!


----------



## Ben-Sur

No me quiero repetir con respecto a lo que ya han dicho otros foreros.
Voy a los ejemplos que has puesto. Normalmente los nombres propios guardan su pronunciación de origen como Jonathan, Jennifer...(se escucha como Y), etc aunque también los he visto ya escritos con Y.
Judo se puede escribir también Yudo y se pronuncia normalmente con Y.
Soja en España se pronuncia con J, aunque creo que en algunos países de Sudamérica se pronuncia con Y.
Gerona se pronuncia con J española, lo que habrás escuchado con Y es Girona que es el nombre de la ciudad/provincia en catalán.
En fin, no creo que haya una regla estándar.

Saludos


----------



## mirx

merquiades said:


> Hola.. He leído los comentarios previos pero todavía me quedan dudas.  Sé cómo se pronuncia la J en inglés y en francés.... Lo que quiero saber si es correcto pronunciar siempre la J castellana con estas palabras de origen extranjero o si hay que intentar pronunciar una J inglesa aunque (me) suena poco natural.... Os doy unos ejemplos concretos....Acabo de ver una nueva película española en la que la protagonista se llama Judit y lo pronuncian siempre como si fuera Judith en inglés (cabe decir que esta protagonista es española y no extranjera)... ¿Es normal? Luego se me ocurre que hay otras palabras con J que a veces, a menudo ... he oído con J inglesa.... judo, soja, maharajá, Gerona... Yo pronunciaría todos estos ejemplos con una J castellana. ¿vosotros también? ¿Se puede? Si no, ¿sabéis si existe una lista oficial de palabras que tienen jotas no españolas? En cambio, pronunciamos Sajara y escribimos Sahara... ¡Qué lío! ¡Muchas gracias a todos vosotros!



Sí se puede, pero al menos en México es señal de poca cultura. Por ejemplo, tenía una compañera llamada Jamín (pronunciado en inglés) y a modo de mofa le llamábamos jazmine (con la jota espeñola) obviamente se oía pésimo y la hacía rabiar muchísimo. Ahora, muchas veces se cambia la ortografía de las palabras para hacer que coincidan con la fonética castellana; así mi amiga Joana de hecho escribe su nombre Yohanna.

No hay una lista oficial de este tipo de palabras y su pronunciación depende más que nada del lugar.
Por ejemplo en México la J en palabras extranjeras casi siempre se pronuncia como "y", lo que es un poco incoherente con la ortografía. Por ejemplo: pijamas, DJ, jockey, jocker, Jeniffer, junior, Jessica, etc.

Sé que en otros lugares se dice soja y pijamas pronunciadas con jota , esto en México suena muy naco. En fin, no hay una regla y siéntete libre de elegir la pronunciación que te sea más cómoda que de cualquier forma de vamos a entender.


----------



## Alma Shofner

Concuerdo con mirx, si no te sientes cómodo pregunta como pronunciar la palabra.
Por ejemplo, yo conozco a personas que se llaman Judith, a una le dicen judit y a la otra yudit. Lo mismo pasa con Jazmín, una es jazmín y la otra yazmín y hay una tercera que es yásmin no yasmín. 
En Sonora a las piyamas se les dice piyamas. Se tiene el problema con la escritura porque no se sabe si escribirlo con j o con y.
El nombre de Jenifer, nunca lo he visto escrito con y y tampoco lo he escuchado con j.
Saludos


----------



## ManPaisa

merquiades said:


> En cambio, pronunciamos Sajara y escribimos Sahara... ¡Qué lío! ¡Muchas gracias a todos vosotros!



Por estos lados se dice *Sa-á-ra*.  Lo de _*Sájara*_ se lo he oído sólo a los españoles.


----------



## Alma Shofner

En Sonora también se dice Sa-á-ra.
Saludos


----------



## krloszz

mirx said:


> Sé que en otros lugares se dice soja y pijamas pronunciadas con jota , esto en México suena muy naco.


 
¿No crees que sonaria mejor de bajo nivel cultural?... en todo caso es mas 'naco' escribir Yasmin, Yoselin o Yohanna, pero bueno, depende de cada quien.


----------



## merquiades

¡Muchas gracias a todos!.. Por cierto, se debería escribir todas estas palabras con Y.  Pero cuando pronuncian yudith, yulia, yudo, yunior... ¿pronuncian Y como en... Soy yo Yago?... porque en inglés la jota es más bien... Dch o Diu si intento escribir fonéticamente...  Así pronuncian Díudith en la película... Y también como dicen, sería mejor Sahára, ni siquiera es una región anglosajona... Gracias y saludos...  Karloz y Mirx... ¿naco significa bajo nivel cultural o presumido/cursi?


----------



## krloszz

Pues en México la gente que sabe hablar inglés bien suele pronunciar tal cual la fonética original(solo que se escucha demasiado pretencioso), aunque la gran mayoria pronuncia la y como cualquier hispanohablante (a excepción de los rioplatenses) dice 'vaya' o 'haya', aunque en cuanto a la escritura se prefiere conservar la forma original judith, julia, junior... siendo que como comente mas arriba se ve un poco mal (a mi forma de ver) escribir yunior o yersey, por ejemplo.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Lo que queda claro, tras leer todos los mensajes anteriores es que las lenguas, en este caso el español, tienen dificultades para pronunciar un sonido que no existe en su registro fonético. Probad a hacer pronunciar a un hablante de inglés la palabra _pajarito_. 
En nuestro caso el grafema /j/ lo identificamos con un fonema [x], que es uno de los rasgos más distintivos de nuestra fonética, y por eso es lógico que los hablantes tiendan a pronunciar el grafema /j/ como [x], así _jersey_,_judo_, _maharajá_, _rajá_. Pero la presencia del inglés hoy en día es constante y, a traves de los medios de comunicación, cine, enseñanza casi universal del inglés en nuestros sistemas educativos, música anglosajona, etc., se ha hecho de conocimiento casi general la pronunciación inglesa que, por aproximación, resulta [y] en nuestro sistema fonético. Y entonces podemos oír Yudit, Yesica o Yésica, Yasmina, etc.
Hasta finales de lo sesenta, en España, la penetración del inglés era muy escasa (por motivos históricos que no vienen al caso y por una bastante extendida y más o menos disimulada anglofobia) y la pronunciación más usual incluso entre la gente con estudios era con la jota española [x]. A partir de esa década el inglés, por la TV y sobre todo por la música, entra en el universo cultural de España, así como en el sistema de estudios el francés sucumbe ante el inglés que se ha convertido en el lenguaje universal de lo científico. Ahora la pronunciación [x] del grafema inglés se pierde casi por completo para pasar a pronunciarla como [y], representada por el grafema /y/.

Todo esto es lo que explica la vacilación entre escritura y pronunciación. La solución de la Academia (generalizar el grafema /y/) choca con la presencia de la grafía inglesa, general en este mundo globalizado que vivimos.

Lo más normal es conservar la grafía inglesa y adaptar la pronunciación a nuestro sistema de la forma más coincidente con la fonética inglesa. 

Por eso, para mí lo más apropiado a nivel escrito es mantener la grafía original, en cursiva los nombres comunes y sin ella los nombres propios. La pronunciación será lo más parecida posible a la inglesa (en nuestro sistema fonético [y]). La pronunciación inglesa verdadera [dʒ], ajena a nuestro sistema fonético, suena afectada cuando no pedante.

Un saludo.


----------



## mirx

krloszz said:


> ¿No crees que sonaria mejor de bajo nivel cultural?... en todo caso es mas 'naco' escribir Yasmin, Yoselin o Yohanna, pero bueno, depende de cada quien.


Pues no sé que es más naco, si pronunciar jersey, junior, etc., con jota o si escribirlos con Y.

Merquíades, _naco_ en este caso es algo de mal gusto y propio de personas o muy poco instruidas académicamente, o demasiado laxas en cuanto a la etiqueta y el buen decir.



XiaoRoel said:


> Ahora la pronunciación [x] del grafema inglés se pierde casi por completo para pasar a pronunciarla como [y], representada por el grafema /y/.
> 
> Todo esto es lo que explica la vacilación entre escritura y pronunciación. La solución de la Academia (generalizar el grafema /y/) choca con la presencia de la grafía inglesa, general en este mundo globalizado que vivimos.
> 
> Lo más normal es conservar la grafía inglesa y adaptar la pronunciación a nuestro sistema de la forma más coincidente con la fonética inglesa.
> 
> Por eso, para mí lo más apropiado a nivel escrito es mantener la grafía original, en cursiva los nombres comunes y sin ella los nombres propios. La pronunciación será lo más parecida posible a la inglesa (en nuestro sistema fonético [y]). La pronunciación inglesa verdadera [dʒ], ajena a nuestro sistema fonético, suena afectada cuando no pedante.
> 
> Un saludo.


 
 
En México sólo lo último no es cierto, no suena pedante; simplemente ni nos enteramos que es diferente a nuestra "y".


----------



## XiaoRoel

En Méjico es normal que la pronunciación [dʒ] no suene extraña. Sois fronterizos y permeables. El flujo fronterizo es constante y la mezcla cultural evidente, sobre todo entre los hispanos al norte del Río Grande en los territorios robados por el yanqui. Pero aquí en Europa, nuestro contacto directo con anglohablantes es el que tenemos con los guiris (turistas y jubilados instalados al sol en la España mediterránea) y les puedo asegurar que el contacto es puramente crematístico sin que logren estos guiris penetrar lo más mínimo en nuestro tejido social. De ahí que nos suene muy afectada la pronunciación verdadera de la jota inglesa.


----------



## mirx

XiaoRoel said:


> En Méjico es normal que la pronunciación [dʒ] no suene extraña. Sois fronterizos y permeables. El flujo fronterizo es constante y la mezcla cultural evidente, sobre todo entre los hispanos al norte del Río Grande en los territorios robados por el yanqui. Pero aquí en Europa, nuestro contacto directo con anglohablantes es el que tenemos con los guiris (turistas y jubilados instalados al sol en la España mediterránea) y les puedo asegurar que el contacto es puramente crematístico sin que logren estos guiris penetrar lo más mínimo en nuestro tejido social. De ahí que nos suene muy afectada la pronunciación verdadera de la jota inglesa.


 
No, a lo que yo me refiero es que en México nos suenan igual una "y", una "ll" y la "j" inglesa. De ahí que los mexicanos busquemos "yabs" (_jobs_) y que John se llame Yan.


----------



## Alma Shofner

mirx said:


> No, a lo que yo me refiero es que en México nos suenan igual una "y", una "ll" y la "j" inglesa. De ahí que los mexicanos busquemos "yabs" (_jobs_) y que John se llame Yan.


Igual en Sonora, no noto diferencia entre y=ll y la jota inglesa.

Nuestra y o ll es un poco como nuestra ch.  La pronunciamos un poco al estilo argentino (y tan lejos que estamos), que cosas, no?

En fin, así son las cosas por mi terruño. Cuando los leo y luego empiezo a pronunciar las palabras y me salen esos sonidos tan "normales" me pregunto y por qué me sale así? Pues porque así los aprendí, que no?

Volviendo al tema de los nombres, lo mejor es preguntar, se encuentra uno con cada sorpresa. 
Ya le digo a una alumna yásmin y me corrige que no es yásmin, que se llama Jazmín (con jota no con y)
Judith que no es yudit, es judith con jota.
Julia que es yulia, no julia, que le diga con y.
otra Julia, que no es yulia, es julia con jota...
Así que la lección aprendida es: pregúntenles como se dice su nombre y ya. (ah, y no se rían de que raro/chistoso/ridículo/curioso/peculiar...suena)

Saludos


----------



## krloszz

mirx said:


> Pues no sé que es más naco, si pronunciar jersey, junior, etc., con jota o si escribirlos con Y.


 
Supongo que las dos...


 


mirx said:


> En México sólo lo último no es cierto, no suena pedante; simplemente ni nos enteramos que es diferente a nuestra "y".


 
Supongo que si... nada que ver con la permeabilidad que dice XiaoRel... 

Es como decir que España por tener frontera con Francia tampoco distingan el sonido [dʒ] de _Jean_ y asi... como bien dice mi abuelo... nunca hables sin conocimiento del tema ... (aunque creo que aqui lo he hecho varias veces xD)


----------



## XiaoRoel

Creo que no me habéis entendido bien. Cuando hable de la permeabilidad, no me refería a que el sonido [dʒ] en la pronunciación de palabras del inglés americano por parte de los mejicanos viniese directamente del inglés. Me refería a que un hablante mejicano no sentía como algo absolutamente extraño pronunciar palabras en más o menos correcto inglés americano (si lo que hablan los yanquis puede llevar el adjetivo correcto) incrustadas en un discurso en perfecto español. El frecuente contacto entre las dos lenguas ha creado un espacio lingüístico en el que las palabras de un idioma se infiltran en  el discurso en el otro sin siquiera ser traducidas o adaptadas en muchas ocasiones. El número de anglicismos crudos o adaptados es muy grande en Méjico y llega hasta el paroxismo en el _spanglish_. En España sentimos extrañas las palabras inglesas (y las francesas y las alemanas…). En nuestro tejido social siempre hubo un sentimiento anglófobo y antiamericano (Inglaterra ha sido nuestro rival histórico -y también Francia- y con Estados Unidos la guerra de Cuba produjo idénticos efectos) y se considera muy _snob_ o muy pedante no adaptar el sonido inglés al del español e incluso emplear demasiados anglicismos.
Esto está cambiando y las nuevas generaciones, familiarizadas con la informática y la información via _Internet_, ya no tienen estas prevenciones ante lo inglés o lo estadounidense.


----------



## mirx

XiaoRoel said:


> Me refería a que un hablante mejicano no sentía como algo absolutamente extraño pronunciar palabras en más o menos correcto inglés americano (si lo que hablan los yanquis puede llevar el adjetivo correcto) incrustadas en un discurso en perfecto español..


 
Eso no fue lo que dijiste pero igual te entiendo ahora que has ahondado un poco más. No es cuestión de nuestra "adaptabilidad" a los fonemas gingos, que de hecho es inexistente; y mucho menos de afinidad con su sus formas y culturas, que de sentimientos anti-gringos muy pocos son tan profundos, históricos y enraízados como el que hay en México.

Es simplemente percepción. En México una persona que sabe otro idioma (el que sea) o al menos unas pocas palabras de este, y que las pronuncía lo más cercanamente posible a la pronunciación original es considerada culta o cuando menos conocedora; en España es un pedante.

Pero para este caso ni una cosa ni la otra; es muy difícil para un mexicano calificar algo a lo que, para empezar, no le encontramos ninguna diferenica. *Yasmín y dzasmín suenan exactamente igual a oídos mexicanos.*

Y lo de la permeabilidad sí es cierto, hasta cierto punto, claro, porque por ejemplo hace 20 años era impensable escuchar una canción en inglés en la radio y aún hoy en día no es del todo común; en pueblos y ranchos sigue siendo casi inexistente. La permeabilidad que sí existe se ha dado a la par con lo que pasa en España o el resto del mundo: la televisión, el internet, y la forma en que las comunicaciones fluyen tan rápidamente y en sí la globalización.


----------



## krloszz

XiaoRoel said:


> Creo que no me habéis entendido bien. Cuando hable de la permeabilidad, no me refería a que el sonido [dʒ] en la pronunciación de palabras del inglés americano por parte de los mejicanos viniese directamente del inglés. Me refería a que un hablante mejicano no sentía como algo absolutamente extraño pronunciar palabras en más o menos correcto inglés americano (si lo que hablan los yanquis puede llevar el adjetivo correcto) incrustadas en un discurso en perfecto español. El frecuente contacto entre las dos lenguas ha creado un espacio lingüístico en el que las palabras de un idioma se infiltran en el discurso en el otro sin siquiera ser traducidas o adaptadas en muchas ocasiones. El número de anglicismos crudos o adaptados es muy grande en Méjico y llega hasta el paroxismo en el _spanglish_. En España sentimos extrañas las palabras inglesas (y las francesas y las alemanas…). En nuestro tejido social siempre hubo un sentimiento anglófobo y antiamericano (Inglaterra ha sido nuestro rival histórico -y también Francia- y con Estados Unidos la guerra de Cuba produjo idénticos efectos) y se considera muy _snob_ o muy pedante no adaptar el sonido inglés al del español e incluso emplear demasiados anglicismos.
> 
> Esto está cambiando y las nuevas generaciones, familiarizadas con la informática y la información via _Internet_, ya no tienen estas prevenciones ante lo inglés o lo estadounidense.


 
Ok, ok (caray, hablando de anglicismos) que no te habia entendido bien, pero bueno, supongo que tienes algo de razón.

Y creeme que como dice mirx hace 20 años lo que tu dices acerca de pronunciar palabras extrañas no existia.

Yo se inglés porque desde el kinder me lo han dado, y me parece de lo mas normal por la televisión, el cine, el internet, etc.; las nuevas generaciones a las que te refieres son _mis generaciones._

Pero ya no decir mis abuelos, mis padres, no tenian la misma concepcion ni la misma educación respecto al inglés; mi papa pronuncia de una manera fatal, y mi mama simplemente no concibe utilizar los fonemas del ingles... respecto a la anglofobia de la que hablas, creeme que México no es precisamente el país donde mas se quiera a los gringos (si a ustedes no les gusta que les hayan quitado Gibraltar ahora imagina que ellos nos quitaron medio país); ademas de que por muy pegados a Estados Unidos que podamos estar, es un porcentaje muy pequeño el de las poblaciones fronterizas (huelga decir que es casi puro desierto esa región), y la dichosa influencia no llega mucho ni de una manera extensiva a la totalidad de nuestro territorio (que México es casi del tamaño de Europa Occidental, si no mas grande), asi que si hoy en dia no nos es extraño pronunciar 'Computer' como /compiuter/ es mas por la globalizacion presente en todo el planeta que porque seamos vecinos de los gringos.


----------



## merquiades

Hola.  Gracias a todos.  De verdad se aprende mucho en este foro...  Tendré que ver más películas mejicanas para captar el acento... Entre los mejicanos que conozco no había notado que la Y española se pronunciara como una J inglesa.  Ya sé que los argentinos pronuncian una J francesa... ¿En México pronuncian la frase &quot;Yo me llamo Joe&quot; con el mismo sonido, como una dz inglesa? En tal caso ¿no notaríais (los que habéis estudiado inglés) que vuestra Y suena distinta de la Y inglesa?... pues, en inglés hay que distinguir entre palabras como You y Jew por ejemplo...  En España, cuando aprenden inglés, tienen problemas con la J inglesa pero no con la Y... Enfin, es cierto que está mal visto pronunciar a la inglesa cuando uno está hablando castellano... Ya me han tratado de pijo (entre jóvenes) cuando pronuncio Michael Jackson a la inglesa, y no Míquel Yágson o digo compiuter y no ordenador, así que disimulo  Por eso me extrañó lo de Judith en la película etc... (post antes) En cambio creo que ya se usan muchas palabras inglesas en España, quizá más que en Hispanoamérica.... Parking, Stop, Bye, Muchas thankyous etc. oigo cada vez más... Saludos


----------



## mirx

merquiades said:


> En cambio creo que ya se usan muchas palabras inglesas en España, quizá más que en Hispanoamérica.... Parking, Stop, Bye, Muchas thankyous etc. oigo cada vez más... Saludos


 
Yo también lo pienso, por eso me parece totalmente irresponsable que asuman que México por estar junto a EE.UU. tiene más influencia gringa.
Te faltaron verbos como _flipear_ y la palabra _friki_.

Respecto a Y y J, malintepretaste completamente los mensajes. En México *Y* de yegua, *J* de _junior_ o *ll* de lluvia, suenan todas a *Y*; nunca a la *J* inglesa.


----------



## krloszz

mirx said:


> Yo también lo pienso, por eso me parece totalmente irresponsable que asuman que México por estar junto a EE.UU. tiene más influencia gringa.
> Te faltaron verbos como _flipear_ y la palabra _friki_.


 
...ademas del infame 'aparcar'.


----------



## Guajara-Mirim

Hola  a todos, ¿alguien me diría de dónde viene el fenomeno de pronunciar una 'j' en un 'r' muy gutural (sé que la 'j' y la 'r' no tienen el mismo sonido)? Me gustaría saberlo porque en la red no hallé cosas concretas desafortunadamente.


----------



## Quique Alfaro

Guajara-Mirim said:


> Hola  a todos, ¿alguien me diría de dónde viene el fenomeno de pronunciar una 'j' en un 'r' muy gutural (sé que la 'j' y la 'r' no tienen el mismo sonido)? Me gustaría saberlo porque en la red no hallé cosas concretas desafortunadamente.



Hola:

Es posible que venga del portugués, porque la rr portuguesa (en Brasil al menos) tienden a sonar como j (x), aunque no exactamente igual. _no carro_ suena algo así como _nucajo_.


----------



## Guajara-Mirim

Hola Quique,

¿Estás seguro que la_ jota _castellana viene de la influencia del portugués? P.D: No carro --> En el coche


----------



## mysunrise

Mariarayen said:


> Me reí mucho con la j fernandezca
> La verdad no entendí bien el punto. ¿Se trata de que debido a las palabras extranjeras agreguemos una j que se supone no tenemos? Para mí las palabras en otro idioma, son eso, palabras en otro idioma, las pronunciaremos muy bien si tenemos conocimiento del idioma en cuestión y si no es así, seguramente no tendremos una pronunciación excelente, pero esto me parece que es absolutamente lógico ¿o no?
> Imagínense a lo pobres los franceses si los obligamos a inventar un r como la nuestra


👍👌


----------

